# Cardiology / ACLS resources



## Katie (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anybody know of some good cardiology and/or ACLS resources for study?  Either books or sites are good.  We're currently in our first run through of this module and I'm really thinking I could use some additional resources.  Right now we just finished basic EKG interpretation and are starting to move into the ACLS algorithms from AHA.  Thanks!


----------



## rmellish (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.randylarson.com is decent, I think it still uses lidocaine though, and last I checked the site had exceeded its bandwidth.

Google might have more. Thats all that comes to mind.


----------



## AJemt (Apr 13, 2008)

theres a book by dubin or dublin or whatever, i forget his name.....anywho it's called rapid interpretation of EKGs......really good book.  your instructor should also have some titles/websites for additional learning....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 13, 2008)

There is plenty of information and discussion of this on previous posts but here are some excellent materials. 
Books:
One of the most revered ECG books from EMS to Medical School. A must for anyone that truly wants to understand ECG.
1) Dubin's Rapid Interpretation of ECG
http://www.emergencyekg.com/

2) After fully understanding ECG then I suggest, Bob Page's _12 Lead EKG_. Written for a Paramedic by a Paramedic 

http://www.multileadmedics.com/

3. After you have mastered XII lead, then another recommended and must have is Mike Taigman's (another field medic) _ Advanced Cardiology in Plain English_. Easy to read and straight to the facts. Mike writes for JEMS & EMS magazine, as well as a renowned speaker and teaches occasionally at Harvard Medical School.. (yep, only a  Paramedic).
http://www.amazon.com/Taigmans-Advanced-Cardiology-Plain-English/dp/0893039993

Websites: 

Physiology, ECG, etc. 

http://www.coronaryheart.com/education.htm

ECG's
http://ecg.bidmc.harvard.edu/maven/mavenmain.asp

ACLS Mega Code/Tips Mnemonics
http://www.acls.net/

http://www.netmedicine.com/cyberpt/cyberptframe.htm

http://www.mdchoice.com/cyberpt/acls/acls.asp

There are several others.. 

Good luck! 

R/r 911


----------

